
From Shader Code to a Teraflop: How Shader Cores Work (2008) [pdf] - Tomte
http://s08.idav.ucdavis.edu/fatahalian-gpu-architecture.pdf
======
DuckConference
This is excellent, this clarified things in a way past block diagrams hadn't
for me.

